# Keine deutsche Tastaturbelegung mehr in X

## Brain Fury

Ich habe gestern auf xorg-server 1.5 geupdatet und seitdem habe ich keine deutsche tastaturbelegung mehr in X. Davor musste ich auch noch alle input und video treiber nochmals neu kompilieren weil es sonst garnicht mehr gestartet hat. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich wieder an meine geliebte deutsche Tastaturbelegung komme? An der xorg.conf hab ich nichts veraendert.

----------

## mrsteven

Kann sein, dass deine Einstellung ignoriert wird, wenn du deinen X-Server mit dem HAL-Useflag kompiliert hast, guck mal hier: http://www.blogs.uni-osnabrueck.de/rotapken/2008/08/14/xorg-evdev-und-hal/

Ansonsten kannst du den X-Server auch ohne HAL kompilieren, auf den meisten Desktoprechnern braucht man das sowieso nicht, weil sich normalerweise wenig an der angeschlossenen Hardware ändert:

```

x11-base/xorg-server -hal

```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Und wenn du "jetzt sofort" schon eine deutsche Einstellung haben willst....

```
$ setxkbmap de
```

Aber das ist nicht von Dauer... nur manchmal nervt es überhaupt mit der Englischen Tastatur zu arbeiten....

----------

## Brain Fury

Vielen Dank. Ohne HAL gehts jetzt super.

----------

## musv

Hal abzustellen ist zwar durchaus erstmal eine Lösung des Problems, aber ganz so sinnvoll ist es nicht. Auf Dauer soll Hal die Konfiguration der Geräte übernhmen und aus der xorg.conf verbannen. Das ist bei rechter Überlegung eigentlich auch ganz sinnvoll. 

Ich hatte damals ein kleines Howto geschrieben, was hier im Forum allerdings keinerlei Beachtung fand. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703882-highlight-.html

Vielleicht hilfts Dir ja weiter. Mittlerweile haben sich da aber auch schon ein paar Sachen wieder geändert. Die neuen Hal-Policies findest du in:

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/
```

 Die entsprechenden Dateien kannst du dann einfach in 

```
/etc/hal/fdi/policy
```

 rüberkopieren. Damit sparst du Dir das Editieren der fdi-Dateien.

----------

## ichbins

einfach den treiber von kbd auf evdev ändern und die sache hat sich.

keine policys oder sonst was ..

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *musv wrote:*   

> Hal abzustellen ist zwar durchaus erstmal eine Lösung des Problems, aber ganz so sinnvoll ist es nicht. Auf Dauer soll Hal die Konfiguration der Geräte übernhmen und aus der xorg.conf verbannen. Das ist bei rechter Überlegung eigentlich auch ganz sinnvoll. 

 

Was ist daran sinnvoll? Es ändert sich wohl kaum bei jedem reboot die Hardware, so daß man jedesmal eine Autokonfiguration dieser Geräte benötigt. Bei der Unzuverlässigkeit von hal würde ich solche Empfehlungen wirklich nicht abgeben. Wer hal aus dem System nimmt, nimmt sich eine Quelle von vielen Problemen aus dem System und von daher ist es durchaus sinnvoll, das ganze System mit -hal zu fahren.

Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber hal ist etwas für Leute, die zu dumm oder zu faul sind, ihre Hardware selber zu konfigurieren.

----------

## ichbins

Ist das automatische einbinden von input devices die beim X server start nicht angeschlossen waren so einfach ohne HAL möglich?

Ich finde das ist einer der Vorteile von HAL

----------

## schlaubi

mich hat das problem mit dem update auf die nächste xorgversion auch getroffen, tastatur und maus tot....

nach einiger suche stelle sich heraus, evdev war nicht mit installiert worden, von hand nachinstalliert und alles in butter

----------

## Yamakuzure

Falls du KDE benutzt, einfach im Kontrollzentrum das Keyboard von pc105 (oder was auch immer) auf "evdev-managed keyboard" umstellen.

```
Regionaleinstellungen & Zugangshilfen -->

  Tastaturlayout -->

    Tastaturtyp: "Evdev-managed keyboard"
```

Leider scheint es aber so, dass das auch nur dann funktioniert, wenn du kdm benutzt. einfach startx/kde benutzen geht nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt ist der ganze Umstellungskram mit evdev und den Tastaturen (ewig und drei Tage Probleme damit gehabt!) echt nervig.

----------

